# My New Workshop



## Miroslav (Dec 11, 2015)

Sorry, guys, that I was absent for so long. Most of the time I was working on my new workshop. Now is winter time again so I will be more active on forum. Sorry one more time, I will share my new projects soon.

Wishing you all successful work!

Regards from Croatia



View attachment 116451


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 11, 2015)

That's not a shop it's a museum. you need chips on the floor.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 11, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## David VanNorman (Dec 11, 2015)

Darn nice shop. I don't know how you keep it so clean. My shop is more like the second  shop pictures.


----------



## Miroslav (Dec 11, 2015)

I can't go to sleep without knowing that my shop isn't clean. B-)


----------



## dulltool17 (Dec 12, 2015)

No need for apologies.....you've been busy getting into a wonderful new shop.  Thank you for sharing!


----------

